
Lease Premium Domain Names Traffic for Local Businesses - vaksel
http://mashable.com/2010/04/27/root-orange/
======
mslagh
This really is a phenomenal way to monetize generic domains. The best part is
that the leases are so short so that I could still sell my domains if the
right end-user happened to come along (a rare thing these days).

"Root Orange is a game-changer for domainers. At Root Orange, we agree the
best way to monetize a generic domain name is often to sell it to an end-user.
Businesses that offer the product or service described by the generic domain
name can almost always get more value from the domain than the owner of a
parked or developed website that depends on direct navigation traffic and PPC
revenue.

Sales to strategic end-users have long been the dream of domain owners and
investors, but there have always been two catches:

1) Once your name is sold, the recurring revenue stream is gone.

2) If your name does not describe a product or service offered by a major,
national company the potential sale price is not very attractive.

Root Orange solves both problems. We lease every domain to multiple end-users,
each in unique metropolitan markets. Instead of one sale, we can generate over
200 leases for each name in the U.S. alone."

